# The Pushers in the Dec storm



## 4x4Farmer

a few clips from the dec blizzard.


----------



## silvercity

SWEET video. Even after 22yrs of plowing I still really love doin it..


----------



## PTSolutions

Man awesome vids like usual. keep em coming. Jamey Johnson Hell yea!


----------



## Quality SR

For some reason i cant see the video you posted. I just saw the other two you have on youtube. That loader can move some serious snow.


----------



## Elite Property Services

Nice vids!!!


----------



## plowindiesel

sick vid as usual and i love me some jamey johnson...somewhere between jennings and jones


----------



## PTSolutions

best song whistlin dixie! by far. Oh yea great vids once again:}


----------



## Santry426

How do you have those pushers secured? I dont see any chains goin off the bucket?


----------



## starc

double post...sorryxysport


----------



## starc

ProTouchGrounds;956096 said:


> best song whistlin dixie! by far. Oh yea great vids once again:}


I too love my Country music ( Randy Houser )...made the video that much better


----------



## snocrete

Man them loaders can sure move the snow.....very impressive!!....I was gonna post a short vid of 1 of my trucks & 1 of my subs movin some snow but now I feel inferior


----------



## twgranger

very nice. whats holding the pushers on????


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

twgranger;964277 said:


> very nice. whats holding the pushers on????


Chains with ratchet binders


----------



## 4x4Farmer

twgranger;964277 said:


> very nice. whats holding the pushers on????


your right, the one on the 928 looks like there is no chains. That was a loaner cause my 924 went down on me, so there was no quicktatch on that machine. We had to chain it right off the top of the bucket to the top of the pusher rather then the sides, so it just looks like there are no chains, but there are.


----------



## MileHigh

Very nice....Moving some snow there.


----------



## nicksplowing

nice video, awesome seeing 3 loaders movin all that snow


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Where have all the pictures been 4X4?


----------



## 4x4Farmer

you know, it has gotten to be such a regular thing of moving snow this winter, I kinda st oped posting some. I'll see what I can dig up, might have a couple from the eight inches we got 2 week's ago


----------



## 4x4Farmer

heres just a few odd ones I had loaying around.
waiting for a truck







Just another day at the office.







I was trying to make it a senic picture with the evergreens, but it wasent that great.







Kade








and I like the new smiley!! Looks like a modification smiley, cause thats thegrin I usually have while making modifactions! lol


----------



## DaySpring Services

Nice Video and pics. How do you know when the pusher is sitting level on the ground? You seem to get it sitting flat every time. Does the loader have an indicator or memory function for this or just operator experience?


----------



## 4x4Farmer

DaySpring Services;1004116 said:


> Nice Video and pics. How do you know when the pusher is sitting level on the ground? You seem to get it sitting flat every time. Does the loader have an indicator or memory function for this or just operator experience?


Its all operator experience. on the protech its easy onece you've run one for awhile. The side plate on the box has to be at a certain angle and you know its running flat, and with the quick tatch on it I can feel when its level.


----------



## ClevelandPusher

Could your Cat's handle a 16' box you think? I'm doing my research on which loader to get this year, but dont want to lease something underpowered and get too big of a box on it.


----------



## 2005_Sierra

ClevelandPusher;1042646 said:


> Could your Cat's handle a 16' box you think? I'm doing my research on which loader to get this year, but dont want to lease something underpowered and get too big of a box on it.


You should be fine, we were pushing a 16 foot box with a Kawasaki 65ZIV and that is a lighter machine than what he is running.


----------



## ClevelandPusher

2005_Sierra;1042710 said:


> You should be fine, we were pushing a 16 foot box with a Kawasaki 65ZIV and that is a lighter machine than what he is running.


Great.

Thanks for the reply. I gotta admit, I was kind of shocked when I was looking at the suggested box/loader chart on the manufacture's websites. I'm going to be making long pushes, but I'd think snow will just begin to flow off or out of the box at some point.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## 2005_Sierra

ClevelandPusher;1042711 said:


> Great.
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I gotta admit, I was kind of shocked when I was looking at the suggested box/loader chart on the manufacture's websites. I'm going to be making long pushes, but I'd think snow will just begin to flow off or out of the box at some point.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


What machine are you going to be running?


----------



## ClevelandPusher

2005_Sierra;1042714 said:


> What machine are you going to be running?


I guess that depends on what kind of lease/rental rates I can find near Cleveland, OH. I've been looking at everything from small Cat 908's to larger units like a Cat 938. I'm even considering a backhoe as they could work for the property I'm looking at.


----------



## bru z71

i gotta get my hands on one of those


----------



## viper881

Sierra how many horse is your Kawasaki 65ZIV?


----------

